# fusion 360 help



## ecdez (Nov 13, 2017)

I downloaded fusion about 6 months ago but havn't had a chance to sit still and play with it until today and after a few hours I'm posting this thread in frustration so please excuse any shortness.

I can tell from what I see everywhere that it's an awesome program but obviously I've done something wrong and it's behaving badly as you'll see in the video linked below.

I was trying to follow along with the "Sketch" tutorial video on this page http://help.autodesk.com/view/fusion360/ENU/ to get my feet wet.  Here's a quick video of what I've been up against.  I know it's not even close to what's in the tutorial but as I kept doing it over and over again I made it simpler and simpler to save time and try to sort out my problem.





 

Fusion did all it's updates when I opened it.  I checked my system to make sure it meets the minimums and I looks like it does.  I've also posted this on the Fusion forum but don;t know the response time and I'd like to have a little success today so I'm posting it here too.

Any thoughts?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 13, 2017)

I tried to watch your video, but it doesn't work, stating this "This video is unavailable". I also tried to view it on YouTube with the same result. Did you make it public?

Ted


----------



## ecdez (Nov 13, 2017)

Sorry about that.  I was trying to keep it off my channel and only available through the links.  I changed it to unlisted; it should work now.


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 13, 2017)

The video works fine now. I was hoping I would be able to help, but I really don't have a clue! Fusion is an awesome program, so please don't give up on it... 

When I use Fusion, the screen/grid is a light, almost white color. I don't know if it's just your video that makes it gray or if that is an indication of something wrong. I have it on two PCs and mine are both light colored.

If I was having this problem, there are a couple things I would try. First, I would re-boot the PC and try again. Re-booting is the master fixer of a lot of problems. If that didn't help, I would go into Fusion's preferences and try some different graphics settings, but remember where they are when you start so you can set them back if needed. 

Do you have another PC you can install it on to test?

That's all I can think of right now. Hopefully, they will respond to you with help soon.

Good luck and hang in there... it's a great program and I love it!
Ted


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 13, 2017)

Suggestion: Go down to the bottom of the screen and there is a display icon that looks like a computer screen. Click it and check out some of the settings. One thing to check for sure is the "Object Visibility" and make sure everything is turned on. If this isn't it, check some of the other settings.

Good luck,
Ted


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 13, 2017)

ecdez,
The second thing you did (after clicking on "sketch") was to click on "top". Don't do that!

After clicking on sketch you will see 3 little panels appear in the center of the screen. They will be kind of orange. They represent the 3 planes, ZY, YZ and ZX. Select one of these to start your drawing on (it really doesn't make much difference). Then start your drawing while viewing the same plane.

I think what you did was to select the XZ view (by clicking on "TOP") but are actually drawing on the YZ plane (the first click in the drawing area - when you thought you were starting your rectangle was actually selecting the plane to draw on - in this case the YZ plane). So all you can see is the side view of your drawing.

I don't know how to record a Fusion 360 session, but Lars Christensen (who kind of works for Autodesk) has some excellent videos for beginners as well as seasoned users. Try this link 




The Autodesk learning site is really good too (where you are). Don't just watch the videos though, scan the text. And watch the videos in full screen. There are usually a lot of extra mouse movements - but then one or two that are not explained but are important - like choosing on an axis to draw on!
Hope that helps. Don't get frustrated, just keep asking questions.


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 13, 2017)

I understand what GroundHog is saying and he has a good point(you can't see a rectangle if you looking at just the edge of it), but I think you have something else going on because you can see the rectangle when running your mouse over it and did a Press/Pull and it still doesn't display only showing a shadow when you run your mouse over it. You definitely have a 3D object there, but it isn't displaying properly. 

To eliminate any possible user error, go to the data panel and move to the Samples Project <Basic Training> and open one of the sample files. See if these display properly. This would help narrow things down.

Ted


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 13, 2017)

I have been learning and using Fusion recently.  I too ran into much frustration until I discovered Lars videos.   His Beginners youtube is very, very good.

There are bunches of youtubes out there but I can second Groundhog's recommendation of Lars' videos without reservation.  The one he linked above is a great place to start.  There is also a followup to that specific one that Lars did that explains some things that he left out in the first.   He goes thru some setup information and gives you the basics.  I watched his Beginners video at least three times as I ran up against issues trying to model - it is all about planes and origins!  

Lars does a live video most everyday at 1:00 p.m. central time.  If you miss it, it is recorded. 

If you have a setup with two monitors, it will help you immensely.  You can watch the youtubes on one and follow along in Fusion on the other.  "Learning by doing" is the best way to learn of course and Lars videos will allow you to do that.  I have a second monitor hooked up to my laptop and that gives me two screens.  

Unfortunately the other thing I have learned is that you need a computer that has enough RAM to run Fusion.   My laptop is somewhat borderline.  I ordered a new desktop Dell late last week from Costco for the sole purpose of continuing my journey learning Fusion.  I am developing an interest in 3D printing so I am really enthused with Fusion.   I am using every opportunity to model things that I need to make in Fusion and generate drawings for the shop.  Real applications have helped a lot, create learning opportunities, and keep me enthused.   

Keep pushing!


----------



## Cadillac STS (Nov 13, 2017)

I’m trying to learn Fusion 360 as well.  I have worked with Autodesk Inventor and it is similar but not the same.


----------



## ecdez (Nov 14, 2017)

Technical Ted said:


> When I use Fusion, the screen/grid is a light, almost white color. I don't know if it's just your video that makes it gray or if that is an indication of something wrong. I have it on two PCs and mine are both light colored.
> 
> If I was having this problem, there are a couple things I would try. First, I would re-boot the PC and try again. Re-booting is the master fixer of a lot of problems. If that didn't help, I would go into Fusion's preferences and try some different graphics settings, but remember where they are when you start so you can set them back if needed.



Nah, mine is dark just like the video. That was the first problem I noticed but I pressed on anyway.  The reboot did not help.






Technical Ted said:


> Suggestion: Go down to the bottom of the screen and there is a display icon that looks like a computer screen. Click it and check out some of the settings. One thing to check for sure is the "Object Visibility" and make sure everything is turned on. If this isn't it, check some of the other settings.




Checked it, everything is as it should be.







Groundhog said:


> ecdez,
> I don't know how to record a Fusion 360 session, but Lars Christensen (who kind of works for Autodesk) has some excellent videos for beginners as well as seasoned users. Try this link



Thanks for that link. It only took about 2 minutes of video to see that I'll be watching more; good stuff!






Technical Ted said:


> I understand what GroundHog is saying and he has a good point(you can't see a rectangle if you looking at just the edge of it), but I think you have something else going on because you can see the rectangle when running your mouse over it and did a Press/Pull and it still doesn't display only showing a shadow when you run your mouse over it. You definitely have a 3D object there, but it isn't displaying properly.
> 
> To eliminate any possible user error, go to the data panel and move to the Samples Project <Basic Training> and open one of the sample files. See if these display properly. This would help narrow things down.
> 
> Ted



I'll give that a try.







Alan H said:


> If you have a setup with two monitors, it will help you immensely.  You can watch the youtubes on one and follow along in Fusion on the other.  "Learning by doing" is the best way to learn of course and Lars videos will allow you to do that.  I have a second monitor hooked up to my laptop and that gives me two screens.
> 
> Unfortunately the other thing I have learned is that you need a computer that has enough RAM to run Fusion.




I checked the RAM and it has plenty.  I wish I had a second monitor but I don;t even think my desktop has that ability. I need to check into that because I had it at my last job and it was awesome.




Thanks to everyone for the responses thus far!

As stated in the first post I put this up on the Autodesk forum as well.  One of the guys there suggested checking my graphics card to make sure it was updated and of course it wasn't so I'm downloading that now.  We'll see if that fixes the problem or not.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Nov 14, 2017)

These are the latest minimum requirements needed to run Fusion 360:


Apple Mac® OS® X Yosemite (10.10.5), OS® X El Capitan (10.11.x), OS® X Sierra (10.12.x)
Microsoft® Windows® 7 SP1 or Microsoft® Windows® 8.1, Windows® 10 
CPU: 64-bit processor (32-bit not supported) 
Memory: 3GB RAM (4GB or more recommended) 
An internet connection of 5mbits/s or faster (10mbits/s recommended for Simulation Solves) 
Disk space: ~3.5GB 
Graphics Card: 512MB GDDR RAM or more, except Intel GMA X3100 cards  
Pointing device: Microsoft-compliant mouse, Apple Mouse, Magic Mouse, MacBook Pro Trackpad


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 14, 2017)

ecdez, what operating system are you using.  Windows lets you run multiple monitors.  

I have been studying monitors to go with my new desktop and there are some bargains out there.


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 14, 2017)

For you and others that are just starting to learn Fusion 360, there are a lot of posts on this site that can offer pointers. Once you get things straightened out and running properly, I suggest you do a search and check them out. Like this one for starts:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/fusion360.54910/#post-495935

Good luck and I have confidence they will get things going for you! Hang in there, because it will be worth it!
Ted


----------



## ecdez (Nov 14, 2017)

Cadillac STS said:


> These are the latest minimum requirements needed to run Fusion 360:
> 
> 
> Apple Mac® OS® X Yosemite (10.10.5), OS® X El Capitan (10.11.x), OS® X Sierra (10.12.x)
> ...



Everything I have exceeds the minimums with only one question.  My graphics card is a NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430.  I don't know if it is equal to or greater than the 512mb GDDR required or not.  The DirectX Daignostic box says it has 1912mb of approx total memory.  Sounds good but it says "approx" and "total memory"; does the 512 minimum include dedicated and shared?







Alan H said:


> ecdez, what operating system are you using.  Windows lets you run multiple monitors.
> 
> I have been studying monitors to go with my new desktop and there are some bargains out there.




Windows 7 service pack 1.  I got one plug on the back for the monitor.







Technical Ted said:


> For you and others that are just starting to learn Fusion 360, there are a lot of posts on this site that can offer pointers. Once you get things straightened out and running properly, I suggest you do a search and check them out. Like this one for starts:
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/fusion360.54910/#post-495935
> 
> ...




Thanks, I'll check them out!


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 14, 2017)

Here is something to check. In Fusion, click the <Help> (the icon with the ? in upper right corner) and click <Graphic Diagnostics>. Below is what mine displays. This should give you info about your setup. It may even display a problem is one exists; not sure about that. 

Also, you can go here for info about your video: http://www.nvidia.com/object/mobo_gpu_tech_specs.html  Looks like you can only run DirectX 9.0 unless there's been a bios update. This info might help the tech that is working with you.

Good luck,
Ted


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 14, 2017)

I also just found this. AutoDesk Prerequisite hardware checker. I suggest downloading and running this to verify your hardware is up to the task. 

https://knowledge.autodesk.com/sear...utodesk-Prerequisite-Checker.html#mtc-english

Good luck,
Ted


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 14, 2017)

Just for a benchmark, my Dell Lattitude laptop is Windows 10 Pro, i5 processor, 64 bit OS, 4 GB of RAM, & Intel HD Graphics 3000.   It works okay but I have learned not to run other applications when using Fusion.   Sometimes it can take Fusion more than 1.5 minutes to open on my machine.  

My Video/Graphics capability is the biggest rub.  It doesn't have the capacity needed to run Fusion at its best.   

Ted's link to the checker will tell the tale.  Run it and check you system.  If you get a yellow warning, it may still run but just not effectively.  Fusion is a very powerful piece of software and it needs a strong hardware mule to ride.  

So in my case my Dell laptop works, albeit slow as Christmas and a problem crops up from time to time.  This all whetted my appetite for a Desktop setup for applications like Fusion and I have one on the way to cure my ills.


----------



## ecdez (Nov 14, 2017)

And there it is!  The description of the driver is a little different than actual.  The graphics card only has 248 MB of dedicated memory.


"Fusion 360 has a minimum dedicated video memory requirement of 512 MB. This  display has 248 MB of dedicated video memory. This may affect your ability to  use Fusion 360. "


Thanks to all who contributed.  Now I just need to figure out what card will work.  I've got no knowledge of these and don't want to get fooled by the numbers.


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 14, 2017)

Just a thought... with black Friday and cyber Monday right around the corner, maybe see if there are any screaming deals on a new PC with Windows 10 and jacked up graphics???  

Have fun deciding!
Ted


----------



## MikeWi (Nov 14, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> I don't know how to record a Fusion 360 session, but Lars Christensen (who kind of works for Autodesk) has some excellent videos for beginners as well as seasoned users. Try this link
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks a lot for that youtube channel!  I've been struggling a bit with it myself. For some reason, it seems harder to wrap my head around than Solidworks (Learned that one pretty easily, but don't have it any more).


----------



## ecdez (Nov 14, 2017)

Just bought a graphics card off ebay for $15 shipped.  Looked it up first to make sure the driver is still available and it is so in a couple days I'll know if it fixes my problem.


----------



## ecdez (Nov 18, 2017)

Card showed up today, slapped it in and totally fixed the problem.  I'm up and running!

Thanks to all for the input and especially for the link to Lars videos.


----------



## ch2co (Nov 19, 2017)

ecdez said:


> Nah, mine is dark just like the video. That was the first problem I noticed but I pressed on anyway. The reboot did not help.



Ecdez
You can easily change the background color/shade by going to the bottom of the screen and right in the middle there is a menu  (see my screen shot) of about 8 symbols. Click on the little one that looks like a computer screen, when the opens, go to 'environment' and you will see a list of several background screen colors. Try out different ones. The light grey one is called Photo Booth and you will immediately see the screen background change. I found this totally by accident, just mousing around to see what all the myriads of menus seem to do. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





CHuck the Grumpy old guy.


----------

